# Can't send email in Entourage 2008



## mdsarch86 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have upgraded to Entourage 2008.  I got the following error message when sending email out.

Error
An operation on the server timed out. The server may be down, overloaded, or there may be too much net traffic.
Explanation
Mail could not be sent.

Error -3259

I do not know what this is and how I correct it.  Does any one have any ideas?  Thank-you in advance.

Mike


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 29, 2008)

Could you at give at least a hint about your ISP or email provider provider?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 1, 2008)

Check your account settings to your ISP/Server. If you are using an ISP they sometimes block the SMTP port 25 (the default send email port) beyond their servers to slow down/stop spammers. So if you are going your ISP for email then make your SMTP port to 587.


----------



## mdsarch86 (Mar 1, 2008)

MisterMe said:


> Could you at give at least a hint about your ISP or email provider provider?


I have my email account through godaddy.com.  I also tried the to change the SMTP port to 587.  This did not work either.  Is there something different that I need to try with godaddy.com?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 1, 2008)

Have you checked this article?
http://help.godaddy.com/topic/166/article/3552

there's also this article about email limitations.
http://help.godaddy.com/article/2949

or, 





> The server may be down, overloaded, or there may be too much net traffic.



What does Godaddy tell you when you ask them what that message means?


----------



## mdsarch86 (Mar 1, 2008)

Duh!!  Sometimes it is the easiest thing.  In my rush to get my email running I did not contact them.  I just and they had me set the STMP port to 80 and it worked.  Thanks for the propmpt.


----------

